# Come on in!



## Sheikh_14

Dear Foreros',

I had a very brief question to ask here which was that could you kindly list down the most simple of ways in which you could ask someone to come in. Buyurun is one which simply means "go ahead" or "please come forth". I would highly appreciate your responses along with their translation so I could get a feel of what is being expressed in each case.

Best regards ve şimdiden teşekkür ederim,
Sheikh


----------



## Muttaki

Hoşgeldiniz. (Welcome)

"Hoşgeldiniz" can come to mean to invite one inside.


----------



## Sheikh_14

I am indeed aware of hoş geldiniz as that is the bona fide term for Welcome. Indeed it is an interesting addition to what I had previously come to know that it can also be utilised for calling one in. However I was thinking along the lines of içeri gel/girmek/gelmek but wasn't quite sure where which one would apply.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

Well...I think there are not so many expressions. But for example there are:

Buyurun./Buyurun içeriye/ İçeri buyurun. = Come in please!

İçeri girin! / İçeri gelin! = Come on in!

İçeri girin, lütfen. / İçeri gelin, lütfen. = Come in please!

And about 'Hoşgeldiniz' (Welcome) : it is mostly used _after_ that someone has already entered for wishing him welcome, but as _Muttaki_ has said too,
can be used also when someone is still at the door for inviting him inside _in a_ _friendly _and of course_ polite_ way but _following_ _one other structure already used_ before, like:
- Buyurun, hoşgeldiniz!  (And then the person at the door will enter.)


----------



## Muttaki

If it is a very close friend or friends, when it is a bit rude to be so much polite, you can say "içeri gelsene/gelsenize".


----------



## Sheikh_14

A big thanks to the both of you the options you have provided are more than enough. Could you kindly elaborate on what expressions such as içeri gel,girmek and gelmek denote? Do they also stand for asking someone to come in or are rather used for the state in which one walks in? The literal verbatim definition of içeri I assume approximates to stepping in.


----------



## Muttaki

It should stand for asking someone to come in. "İçeri gel, gelin" these are imperative sentences you know. So if someone walks in already you wouldn't tell him to come in. Or do I understand your question?


----------



## Gemmenita

Sheikh_14 said:


> (...) Do they also stand for asking someone to come* in* or are rather used for *the state in which* one walks in? The literal verbatim definition of *içeri* I assume approximates to stepping in.



It would be nice if you clarify a bit more the two situations that you mean.
But before, I think that what has made you think about all of these is the meaning of 'içeri'...
'İçeri is not a preposition like 'forward, towards, into,...'. It is a noun used as an adverb and just means: inside, in.

Therefore, all the expressions mentioned in previous posts are used for the situation when someone is at the door - knocks or doesn't knock - and waits that
you invite him *inside* (inside the place you are: room, office,...) or asks permission to enter *inside* or you ask him to come* in (=inside)*.


----------

